
Crowd-sourced translation engine for Rails - ninjudd
https://github.com/berk/tr8n
======
jacques_chester
It's a great idea, but on the internet there's this strange subculture called
"teenagers" who think foreign swearwords are _hilarious_.

~~~
ninjudd
You're right. Facebook (and Wikipedia) have to deal with this same problem.
This is why tr8n provides a mechanism for translators to vote on the quality
of translations. And there are also admin tools for suspending translators,
adding a vote threshold for translations to go live and a block list as well.
Also, users can report a translation, which immediately puts the translator on
a watch list.

Also, don't forget, in a crowd-source environment, there will almost always be
more language protectors than vandals.

~~~
aantix
Any thought to integrate with Mechanical Turk? Some sites with lower visitor
counts may not have the user base for this to work. I've written a Rails gem
that makes Mechanical Turk integrations fairly trivial for Rails apps.
(<https://github.com/aantix/turkee>) Hopefully this could help.

------
lost-theory
Something similar: Transifex

<http://www.transifex.net/>

Built with Django.

------
somezack
This tool is _awesome_. I can say that having used it on my site. This is way,
way, way better than Rails's built-in i18n.

